
Lava lamps as source of encryption entropy - beams_of_light
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cUUfMeOijg
======
microcolonel
Not only "Lava lamps as a source of encryption entropy", but "Lava lamps used
as a source of encryption entropy in production at Cloudflare.".

